# Huron Walleye Mon 10/28???



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

I am heading out of Cranberry our Huron tomorrow morning to see if I can find some walleye. If anyone wants to work together with me, let me know. I will be on ch79 &/or you can pm me & we can swap cell #'s.


----------



## spectrum (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey meerkat, I'll be out on monday. 1st time outta huron, 1st time fall fishing. Don't expect to do that great, but you can't learn if you don't try! If I get into anything I'll call ya. Is 79 the channel outa huron, I'm usually on 68, I don't know who uses what?


----------



## moke (Feb 25, 2008)

Good luck Meerkat, I hope to be out this week. I'm putting water pumps on both motors Mon. Give me a call and let me know how you did.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Guys use both 68 & 79 but I think most of the fishermen use 79. I have not been out in 2 weeks and after this blow who knows where the fish will be but I will try 30 fow off Cranberry and the Huron dump first. My guess would be reef runners 40 to 60 back fairly slow but we will have to see where the fish are and what they want. I will give you a shout if I get into anything.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey Moke! Tues is supposed to be a NE wind so I am going to make beer but Wed is supposed to be real nice. I will let you know how we do...


----------



## Ogre (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey Meerkat, I haven't been out in several weeks as well but we will be fishing between cranberry and vermilion and we'll be on ch79. Handle is Ogre.


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

Meerkat sent u a pm, headed out in morning will work with you if you would like


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Sounds like there will be at least 5 of us so hopefully we can round up some walleye...

Talk to you tomorrow...


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

It was a tough bite but we got 6 with 4 of them FO's. Lots of good marks, 10ft, 20ft & 30ft but only the 30ft fish would go. RR's 100 back 2 oz @ 1.8 mph. Thanks to Alaskan20 & White Top for sharing info. Enjoyed working with you guys. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

We ended with 5 and lost a couple. Thanks to white top and meerkat. Good workn with you also. Slow day but very quality fish. Wednesdays forecast looks good. Maybe we can get em again.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

If the forecast holds I will be out Wednesday... Give me a shout!


----------



## rnewman (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for info Meerkat and alaskan20.My ride is fishing huron Wednesday, unfortunately i can't get off work.You said RR with 2oz weight 1.8mph with 100 lead.I would think that would put the lure closer to 40ft than those fish you were marking at 30.Thinking was that fish you caught were on bottom after the big blow.Let us know what worked Wednesday.


----------



## RODSABENDIN (Feb 27, 2007)

800 RR set 100 back with a 2oz should be running 28 to 30 down.


----------



## wglasgow (Jun 5, 2012)

Mind sharing some coordinates? I'll be around the islands this week, but not shy about heading toward Huron if the hogs are there. Thanks.


----------



## rnewman (Mar 25, 2013)

Must still be learning where my lures are running.Was catching walleye on 800rr,with 2oz weight from 55 to 80 leads based on info from pooh bear for an entire fall season.He never reported catching fish deeper than 80.I assumed that was the bottom in about 43fow where he was fishing.


----------



## fishing4eyes (Oct 7, 2011)

Are these snap weights or inlines? If snap weights are you running the 50'/ then 80' or are you clipping the snap weight 10' to 20' in front?


----------



## rnewman (Mar 25, 2013)

I was following Keith/pooh bears' instructions.Used 2oz torpedo shape sinker with two eyes at end of line.Then 10lb flourocarbon mono leader at 8ft to the 800rr.He caught most his fish in huron in 2011 at 55 to 80 leads with this setup.He also ran rr without weight with 80 to 120 leads.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

if you check the RR charts, 100 back will give you about 22 ft down and that is about right cause I have snagged RR's in shallow water off Cranberry. Then conventional wisdom is 1 foot of added depth for each 1/4 oz of wt, so a 2 oz wt gives you 8 additional ft of depth. Add those together and you get 30 foot down.

Last year in November & December we were getting them 50 & 60 back unassisted. So just goes to show nothing stays the same.

I run in-lines mainly - 6 ft leader. I have done the Stedke rubber band deal before and it works too. The rubber bands give you more flexibility to move the weight further up the line. I also use the snap on clips from time to time.

Coordinates were 29/35. 40fow just off Cedar Point - but just cause they were there yesterday does not mean they will be there today. You got to find the fish on your sonar and put your baits 5 ft or so above them. If your sonar is set up right, when you are running, if you start to see yellow & red on your sonar screen, that is probably walleye...


----------



## rnewman (Mar 25, 2013)

thanks for info. jealous can't go tomorrow.will let you know how my friends did.


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

weather looks good for wen am we should be on the water about 8:30 glad to work with any ogf's out there.


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

Talked to a couple guys that fished the dumping grounds today and both of their boats had a good day.


----------



## BlackH2odog (Jul 26, 2008)

My girls Marina and Misty are joining me for a day on the water. They saw my gear bag and cooler gave me a look that said you're taking us. We will out starting out looking as we get east of Marblehead.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

We did not quite get our 2 tickets. Had 9 when we had to quit. Same program as Monday. Started on the Huron dump and pulled 3 in the first hour. Then they quit even though the marks were still there. Moved over to 29/35. Same kind of marks but still nothing for about an hour and then they started to fire.

We got all our fish on Reef Runners 80 to 120 back with 2 oz wts @ 1.6 to1.8 mph. Those were the fish that we were marking 30 ft down or so. We marked lots of fish at 18 to 25 ft down and targeted them with with reef runners unassisted at 40, 60, 80 & 100 back but could not get them to go. Heard reports on the radio of guys getting them with unassisted reefs but not us. One of our fish was 33 inches and weighed in at 11.5 pounds! The rest were a mixed bag - but all nice fish.

Thanks to Talltim, Alaskan20, White Top & Buckeye Ron (hope I did not miss anyone) for sharing info. It was great working with you guys and what a fantastic day on the lake.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

BlackH2odog, sorry - just saw your post from this morning. Hope you made out okay!


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

It was just a great day to be out on the lake for the end of oct. great to work with meerkat and Alaskan 20. we ended with five very nice fish all on some shade of green rr 100 to 140 back. we stayed on those fish at the dump to long we just could not get them to go. Got most of the fish west of the dump. Enjoyed the day a lot good fishing to all.


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

It was a beautiful day out there. Went from coats and bibs, to short sleeve shirts, then back to coats when new wind picked up. We ended up with 9 fish mixed bag also. 10# to 3#. Great workn with all you guys today, sure does make it nice! We caught most fish deep only a couple up high. Can't wait till next time.


----------



## ChinnAgain (May 28, 2012)

I got out solo this morning for a few hours and ended with a pair of 7s and a pair of 9 pounders. I was west of the river in 26-28 fow pulling reefs 80 back. I sure wish this work thing wouldn't get in the way of fishing time and I could have got the last 2 for a limit.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rnewman (Mar 25, 2013)

My buddy fished the huron dump today without me.Gave him the info from merket and friends but did not follow it.He went one for two with both fish on tandem purple/pink willows at 45the leads on 40trutrip.He also ran to other dump 10 miles out without any luck.Hope to get out this weekend.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Meerkat said:


> We did not quite get our 2 tickets. Had 9 when we had to quit. Same program as Monday. Started on the Huron dump and pulled 3 in the first hour. Then they quit even though the marks were still there. Moved over to 29/35. Same kind of marks but still nothing for about an hour and then they started to fire.
> 
> We got all our fish on Reef Runners 80 to 120 back with 2 oz wts @ 1.6 to1.8 mph. Those were the fish that we were marking 30 ft down or so. We marked lots of fish at 18 to 25 ft down and targeted them with with reef runners unassisted at 40, 60, 80 & 100 back but could not get them to go. Heard reports on the radio of guys getting them with unassisted reefs but not us. One of our fish was 33 inches and weighed in at 11.5 pounds! The rest were a mixed bag - but all nice fish.
> 
> Thanks to Talltim, Alaskan20, White Top & Buckeye Ron (hope I did not miss anyone) for sharing info. It was great working with you guys and what a fantastic day on the lake.


Meerkat,
We finished the day with 9 with the largest weighing in at 8.4. We pulled most of ours on a 85 back setting using RR in Pink Lemonade, Barbie Doll, Wonder Bread Black, Blue Prism 102. We used two boards and a flat line on each side of the boat today. We were mainly West of the Huron Dump around the 26/33 line. We picked most of ours up on a southern slide which I heard someone else say today also. Great working with you today. 
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Buckeye Ron, What speed were you running? I tried hard for those shallower fish and could not get one of them to pop. I was running 1.6 to 1.8 most of the time. Just trying to learn something for next time...

Joe


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Joe,
We ran from 1.4 to 1.9. We pulled our first fish 20 minutes after setting up on a northwest troll in 36 feet of water. Then we picked our next 7 by 1:44 PM. We went from 1:44 PM to 4:45 PM without a hit. I think that I actually went in too far and should have went North instead. But at 4:45 we had two hit at the same time and they were real close to where we had taken fish earlier in the day. But there was a real break for us while you pulled your hog and a couple others as I remember.
Hope this helps.
Ron


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi Ron, Thanks for the come-back. Sounds like speed was not an issue. There is a post by Jim Stedke on your other thread about small active pods that were moving so that may have been what was going on...

Yeah - we finished strong. We would have stayed & tried to finish up but my buddy had a dinner date with his wife and getting her mad at us would have been a big mistake ;-)

Joe


----------

